# Budget for a single woman



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

I was doing some surfing and found some estimates of living costs for a family of four. I know that I can't divide it by four to arrive at a number, but considering that I won't want a house, or have kids in school, would one-half be a reasonable price?

What would a reasonable budget be for a single woman living centrally?


----------

